# Installing KDE4 from pkg_add



## bigb_thedestroyer (Dec 21, 2009)

When I try to install KDE4, the installation always freezes when pkg_add tries to download qt4-docs.  Anyway around this?


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 21, 2009)

use pkg_fetch to download KDE and all dependencies into a folder or offline installation. Try using your current computer or use another...

pkg_fetch is part of the portupgrade package.

This means that you can then install KDE offline which means it will not rely on an internet connection (obviously)

(failing that you can download it manually from the freebsd ftp and place it in the packages directory so that it does not need to be downloaded again.)

Hope this helps...


----------

